# Kona Coast Resort Phase II



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2009)

What check-in day would we have the best chance of getting a unit with an ocean view...Thursday or Saturday?  Does anyone have a map of the resort with villa numbers?  Thanks so much!!

Carolyn


----------



## ginnylbs (Apr 18, 2009)

*Call and get on the list as a request*

Best views are from units 23 , 24,  25,  26,  21,  20,  19,  18   in my opinion.  You did not say if you were an owner or an exchanger - but either way, you can call them and ask for one of thesebuildings.  I don't think what day you check in matters as it is based on availability.  I have a layout of the resort, but it exceeds the posting size in TUG.  I will try emailing it to you.   If you can't reach them by phone (808) 322-8220, try emailing them at kcrres@aloha.net or faxing your request to them at (808) 322-8336.


----------



## Kenrabs (Apr 18, 2009)

ginnylbs said:


> Best views are from units 23 , 24,  25,  26,  21,  20,  19,  18   in my opinion.  You did not say if you were an owner or an exchanger - but either way, you can call them and ask for one of thesebuildings.  I don't think what day you check in matters as it is based on availability.  I have a layout of the resort, but it exceeds the posting size in TUG.  I will try emailing it to you.   If you can't reach them by phone (808) 322-8220, try emailing them at kcrres@aloha.net or faxing your request to them at (808) 322-8336.



Thanks we will be staying in July as exchangers and will try and request.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 21, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> Thanks we will be staying in July as exchangers and will try and request.



We will be at KCR II this summer from 6/27-7/4 in Building 24, Unit 102 and the following week, 7/4-7/11 we move to 24-104.


----------



## perktd (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Carolyn  I think your odds of getting a view location might be better with Thursday check-in.  Check-in at KCR II can be on Thursday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  Villas are assigned to each check-in day in as even a distribution as possible so no day has "better" units.  However, KCR II does usually give priority to owners in assigning units and fewer owners are likely to to be checking in on Thursday.  Thursday is a recent addition to the check-in choices and many owners have not adjusted their travel schedules yet.

Another potential advantage of Thursday check-in and one of the main reasons KCR II added Thursday to their schedule is flights to and from the mainland are usually cheaper during the week than on weekends.  Frequent flier tickets often have greater availability during the week as well.  Midweek travel does not work for everyone, but if you have the flexibility it can be very advantageous.  Enjoy your trip.  Don


----------



## debraxh (Apr 21, 2009)

There's a site map posted on the review page.  I like bldgs 21, 23, 24 the best. Good luck!


----------



## nazclk (Apr 21, 2009)

*Kc Ii*

I think we stayed in Bldg 25 in November and had a second floor unit which had a great view.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2009)

I received the following email from the resort:

_It would all depend on the dates you will be arriving on and what is available at that time.  There are more villa choices on a Friday, Saturday and Sunday arrival days verses a Thursday arrival day._ 


I am not an owner but an exchanger through II.

Carolyn


----------



## nazclk (Apr 22, 2009)

*KCII*

So stay in a hotel room for one night and check in on Friday.  Go Thursday when you get there and check on which rooms they will have available on Friday.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 23, 2009)

Thursday arival days does not begin until June or July (I can't remember). If you exchange into KCRII, you will usually get what the unit the owner reserved when they made the reservation, and deposited.  When making a reservation, an owner has to  put down three units  -a first, second, and third choice.  Unless the owner knew they were going to deposit, and didn't care what unit.  Most of the view units are reserved 2 years ahead by owners who plan to occupy.
Check-ins are:
Thursday,          	  Friday,             	Saturday,        	Sunday,
15-101,            	  15-104,             	15-301,           	16-304
15-201,            	  15-204,             	16-104,          	 17-101
15-304,            	  16-201,             	16-301,          	 18-101
16-204,            	  17-104,             	17-201,          	 19-101
17-204,            	  18-208,             	17-301,          	 20-101
18-201,            	  19-206,             	17-304,         	  20-208
19-106,            	  21-101,             	18-108,          	 21-104
20-108,            	  24-101,             	20-201,         	  21-204
23-201,             	 24-201,            	 21-201,         	  23-101
25-106,             	 25-201,            	 23-104,        	   24-204
27-207,            	  26-101,          	23-204,    	   25-206
28-106,            	  27-107,      	24-104	  26-106
28-206,            	  27-207,       	25-101	  27-101
29-206,            	  28-201,      	26-201,      	29-201
30-201,            	  29-106,          	27- 201,     	   30-104


Friday 30-204  Saturday 28-101, 29-101, 30-304 Sunday 30.301

Good luck,
Darlene


----------



## wa.mama (Apr 24, 2009)

Darlene,

thanks that was really informative.  We always request a year in advance and it helps to know which unit goes with which days.


----------



## Darlene (Apr 24, 2009)

your welcome,
I don't thinks I like the new Thursday check-in.  It's too hard for me to coordinate a split week vacation.  It makes it harder to get a "view" unit, too
Darlene


----------

